

The problem of automatic code merging (2014) - wfunction
http://www.personal.psu.edu/txl20/blogs/tks_tech_notes/2012/03/the-problem-of-automatic-code-merging.html

======
MindTwister
I understand this is a slightly contrived example, but if you work against the
system, usually the system will work against you.

I think the problem here stems from improper use of version control.

It basically sums up to not trusting the version control system and keeping a
'backup' with the rest of the code, dead code should be eliminated, if you
ever need it again restore it from VCS.

